# we got us a panty sniffer



## lookitsme (Sep 22, 2010)

I have this obsession with the desire to sniff panties. I have told my wife about this and she helps me with my fantasies. I like hers, but I want to branch out and she knows this. I don't wanna order them off the net or anything because who knows who you will get. My dream is to meet someone local over coffee and have her pull them off from under a skirt. I don't really care to ever see this person again. She must look clean to me. I think it is the clean part along with the access part but I would love to sniff my wife's sisters panties. I know where they have been and trust them. I'm so curious what or how different the smell would be. I no she is not crazy about my idea me sniffing panties other than hers, but she still goes along with it. If I could simply flip a switch and stop thinking about it I would. I wish she would just get some of her sisters panties and let me sniff them so I could get it out of my head. I get so turned on walking behind a woman and seeing her panty lines. I wish It was appropriate to say excuse me, I would like to pay you 25 bucks for your panties and never see you again.

should I:
buy panties off the net without telling my wife
buy panties off the net and tell my wife
forget about it after you tell me how I can
steal my sister in-laws
keep encouraging her to steal them for me

Now I know what your answer is. But remember, I need to know how I can control my mind to stop my craving. I want this bad, I think about it often. If I had it I might not think it is so great.

Thanks


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

I don't know what to tell you. The title caught my attention because it reminded me of an episode of Law & Order SVU. A grandma was auctioning her granddaughter's panties on-line. 

Option #6--Get a part time job as a laundry attendant in a college town.

Option #7--See a therapist.

Perhaps someone else can be of more help. I love to huff horses, but I can control it.


----------



## Dave321 (Aug 4, 2010)

You said it, go---------------for------------------------7 lucky number.HINT-------------------7------------or 10-20.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

lookitsme said:


> I have told my wife about this and she helps me with my fantasies.


What a great wife you have!


lookitsme said:


> should I:
> buy panties off the net without telling my wife
> buy panties off the net and tell my wife
> forget about it after you tell me how I can
> ...


Unless someone has some good advice for you on forgetting about it, I would acknowledge that you have a wonderful and understanding wife who clearly treats your desires as a priority.

All of your suggestions are a form of seeking sexual gratification elsewhere, from another woman and unless you have an open marriage or your wife is okay with this, IT'S NOT OKAY and a RECIPE FOR DISASTER! You are reinforcing that your wife is 'not enough' for you and that will likely cause all sorts of problems in your marriage, especially when you involve her own sister in your fantasy.

I would encourage you to keep this fantasy between you and your wife...and explore ways to keep it fresh...she can role play as a stranger off the street...meet HER in the coffee shop, etc.

Really think of the consequences of following through with someone other than your wife...really think about how that would make her feel and how that could destroy your marriage...those are the thoughts you should re-direct your mind to if you start getting too caught up in the fantasy.


----------



## MotoDude (Sep 15, 2010)

Dude, tell your mind it STINK!! Sorry, don't have any suggestion but that. Can you find a hobbies that keeps your mind from this, it could be bad for you if this goes on, could lead up to JAIL.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

What ever you decide, make sure your wife is in on it. Don't do it behind her back.

if she decides you have hit a limit of her acceptance, see a therapist.


----------



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

Include the wife.
Forget the sister. Jealousy from wife, complications...

Try a craiglist ad? A woman might go along with this, if you and your wife were to meet her somewhere?

Q - can you get any diseases from this if the person is not clean?


----------



## lookitsme (Sep 22, 2010)

thanks for some really good advise folks. She is a great woman, I messed around a little when we were dating and fessed up out of guilt. I have outright told her that I would love to play with another woman, even her sister, but I know that would not turn out well. I belong in a trailer (sorry trailer dwellers). I belong on a talk show. Seriously, I am a straight laced business professional who leads a very normal life. I just have strong desires. We discuss them and I keep them under control, but I just soooo want.... well you know. 

Anyway, you are right and thanks for your advise. This is a pretty good forum and there is a lot of open minded folks here.


----------



## lookitsme (Sep 22, 2010)

by the way, we have been together dating and married totaling 15 years now. We know all the gross things about eachother, we love eachother and we talk alot. I know I am not being fair as I can tell from some of the comments, but I also don't think it is fair to hide my thoughts and just run away from them. I honestly think if someone, her sister said here, I will give you a new pair every week. I would get sick of it.


----------



## jmsclayton (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi Lookitsme

Sharing

You need to find out what the emotional issue is that is leading to this? IS something from your past contributing to this? What is going through your mind to feed the thing of wanting it done. I dont know if you know this or not but your wife would have different odors come from her panties at different times. So you would not always get the same smell. 

Touching her with panties on will help you to find that there is some kind of wetness that would lead to an odor. You need to reprogram your mind to think of other things you have done with your wife. 

Thoughts? 

Judith


----------

